# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Neverwinter Buy Sell Trade > [Selling] (PC) Selling Neverwinter Astral Diamonds and Coalescent Mote

## acnologia44

WTS AD(60m available) Coalsecent mote (80 available) (Only Crypto usdt)
we can do it in low quantities to be safe

Platform: #PC 

Discord: acnologia44#6151

----------

